# First Flounder Gigged from Kayak



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Gigged this beauty about 30 minutes from launch.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Good job!

You know, I am beginning to think you kayak guys are trying to prove you can do anything anyone else can do, only in a kayak! LOL

I want to see kayak tuna fishing!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

they have proven themselves very well! keep the reports coming!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent. I bet standing in yak is tricky, while giggin. (you were standing werent you)


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Way cool!!!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes I was standing, it wasn't bad just need to stand in the right spot to balance the yak. Ducking under docks is fun too, especially when the wind switched to the east and blew like it did. I covered a mile+ in about an hour-half. Just need to work out the logistics of how to get gigged flounder off the gig and into the cooler...lol. That was the real challenge.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Steps to remove flounder from gig:

1)open cooler lid.

2)insert flounder stuck on gig

3)close lid

4)quickly snatch gig out of cooler, allowing lid and sidewall of cooler to hold fish.

5)resume normal operation!:letsdrink


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/19/2009)*Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too !!! ... I'd like to get taken Offshore and then deploy the Yaks in some Blue Water for some FUN :letsdrink


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats Darren!!!! That looks like a real nice one. How long was it?


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a soft sided cooler, I think I have the logistics figured out. I'm going to try it again tonight. Soft sided coolers take up less room, I may have to go to a regular one though if tonights trial run doesn't work. 



Kreg, it was 20 inches....I posted it in Kayak Wars.....Couldn't find anything that stated I couldn't. Rules say fish taken by legal means from a kayak.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the flounder as usual. I see you entered ingrub/gig challenge nice start.If im not mistaken isntthis the second yak you rigged for floundering? How are you rigged up, you mind takin pics?? I sure appreciate it.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have lights on the yak or are you just checking dock lights? I sure would love to see your setup if you've got that kayak rigged with lights...


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

I want to see kayak tuna fishing![/quote]angus cow doctor

look it up on youtube its pretty crazy


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Kreg, it was 20 inches....I posted it in Kayak Wars.....Couldn't find anything that stated I couldn't. Rules say fish taken by legal means from a kayak.[/quote]



You got me tied on the flattie. nice job!

:clap


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

I will take somepictures of my setup, it uses the peddle drive well. No luck last night, bad scouting, the weather was PERFECT. I plan to try again Wednesday...weather permitting. 

This isthe first time I setupmy kayak. I did post last year wanting to rig for it, took me a year to get my act together....Slow and steady. LOL Pictures coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome Darren! Tim saw three flounders in the daylight today while trout fishing!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Chris, glad to see your back on the site. Still working on photo's of my light setup, been trout fishing lately.Planningto chase flounder again tonight if the weather doesn'trun me off.Going trout fishing first.


----------

